
Bloomberg Joins The New York Times in Detecting Chrome's Incognito Mode - sawaruna
see: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;MSGQbIm.png<p>In August some (e.g. [1],[2]) were writing about sites detecting private browsing, specifically the NYT, in order to block people who were using Incognito mode in Chrome to get around free article limits. Looks like Bloomberg now has this feature active as well.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;9to5google.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;09&#x2F;new-york-times-detect-incognito-chrome-76&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bleepingcomputer.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;google&#x2F;google-chrome-incognito-mode-can-still-be-detected-by-these-methods&#x2F;
======
savanaly
For those who don't know, you can get around their incognito detection. Go to
chrome://flags/ and set "Filesystem API in Incognito" to enabled.

~~~
carrutstick
Doesn't work for me, unfortunately :-/

~~~
tim_evans101
Didn't work for me. But hitting the Escape key once main content had loaded
and before Icognito warning initiated did.

------
TheChaplain
Firefox containers is the solution, especially with this addon:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-containers/)

What it does is create a new container every time you visit the specified
site.

*Edit: Spelling.

~~~
rasz
There must be a Chrome version of this extension, its trivial to implement
(shim all the storage APIs to delete data on page close).

------
wallacoloo
Not just Chrome: they do the same thing if you're using Firefox Focus on
mobile (which probably means they block Firefox Private Browsing on desktop,
too).

~~~
MrMember
I just checked and they detect private browsing in mobile Firefox so I assume
the same is true for desktop.

------
jaredsohn
chrome profiles is another solution for this

------
ekafasco
brave private mode is still undetected

